# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Westerman (Paterswolde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Westerman

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Avicenna Huisartsenpraktijk, Paterswolde

Adres: Hoofdweg 147, Paterswolde

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkavicenna.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Westerman*

----------

